
The mod_python project is now officially dead. - kirubakaran
http://blog.dscpl.com.au/2010/06/modpython-project-is-now-officially.html
======
petercooper
They don't make a big deal out of it, but Phusion's Passenger (as is mega
popular in the Ruby world) supports WSGI backends: <http://www.modrails.com/>

------
bradlane
been unofficially dead for a while. mod_wsgi replaces it:
<http://code.google.com/p/modwsgi/>

~~~
jnoller
the author is the maintainer of mod_wsgi

